# Cut/slit on one of my horses hooves "heel bulb"



## Lenhart (May 3, 2012)

I've finally got to bring my first horse home and i'm ecstatic but we already have somewhat of a problem. The terrain is alot different here then where she was born and raised her entire life, in a field, completely flat ground. Our pasture is un-level, so she has to pick up her feet a lot more.   So anyways about two days ago i noticed a cut/slit on one of her hooves, it's somewhat a deep cut but it wasn't bleeding or anything  although it looked a little red as the cut was further up where the hair on her hooves are. I clean her hooves twice a day, everyday, once when i get up to let her out of her stall and again when i put her back in her stall. The pasture is still wet here, Oregon weather, it is pretty mushy and muddy in the center of her pasture but there are places it's dry. Every time I go to bring her in her hooves are a little wet/muddy but not compact at all. Anyways, she is not limping or really walking funny that I  can notice, but today I particularly noticed that the cut in her hoof is starting to get a little yellow crusty/scabbing at the beginning of the cut. And now I'm not sure as to where it is healing/scabbing over or if its infected. And if it's infected what should I put on a hoof that's going to end up getting wet? I haven't been riding her since I noticed it. s it something I should be really worried about? Should I let it heal on its own? Help would be greatly appreciated I can post pictures, as well.  (I have a trainer I can call to come out and look at it but i thought i'd try here first for tips and ideas)


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

Could you post a pic?  I think I understand where this injury is but am not sure.

For now, I'd start with a warm epsom salt bath on the affected hoof.


----------



## Lenhart (May 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Could you post a pic?  I think I understand where this injury is but am not sure.
> 
> For now, I'd start with a warm epsom salt bath on the affected hoof.


Okay, thank you so much for the advice. II'll post a picture in the morning, everything I noticed this morning was washed away from the
water/mud in her pasture when I checked it out tonight. In the morning it will be dried out again and I'll snap a picture. Hate this rainy weather!


----------

